# Tomy Giant vs Super International



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a chance to buy an older Giant race set for $89 because it has an older box but everything else is the same including the cars etc. I also have a shot at a Super international set at @ $124.Which one should I get ? What would you guys do? I really only want to expand my track so thats why I am asking. Thanks every body


----------



## BKracer (Sep 25, 2005)

'twer it me,i would try to see the track part listings for the two sets;that would let me know which straight lengths and curve types are in each one.perhaps one of the dedicated retailers like racemasters would e-mail the lists to you.??hope dat helpt


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Buy'm BOTH! :thumbsup:


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bk, Great idea actually racemasters is the one that has the giant.

Joez 870 I just might but I have another deal closing next week for some slot cars and he needs to be paid first


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Scott,

Here is an excel file of the track pieces in the sets


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

As for which to get, it really depends on what track pieces you need. And to determine that, you really need a plan that you want to build.

I think I bought 1 ea. of Super SI, Giant, and Big Block...and still needed to buy individual pieces to complete my layout. 

I did spreadsheets of what I needed for my layout, costs for individual track pieces (packaged pairs actually), costs for sets, and kept crunching the numbers, with different scenarios. 

It's really hard to try and build a 4 lane custom layout with only buying sets. You will spend a fortune to get paired curves. The SI, 4-Way, and now the Long Beach are good sets to get yourself started, but you can and probably will end up with a tub of track left over.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks Jeff, great information in that spread sheet.. I didn't realize how big the the Long beach set was! 

Too bad there are no sets that load up on 15" curves. 

-Robbie


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

I think the Super has more usable track pieces as I remember it.

I know I bought at least three to do mine,as well as additional pieces like 18" curves and more straights.

All the odd ball pieces and controllers and other accesories I made into a huge lot and sold on ebay and made out pretty good in the end.

Mike


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Scaf, thanks for the link and the info. I know I might have stuff left over and/or have to buy seperate pieces But the prices on both of these sets seemed to be pretty good and i don'y mind having some pieces left over as spares. Thanks so far for all of the help guys


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Nothing wrong with leftovers....tacos last night, burritos tonight. 

Mike though has me thinking about posting my tub of leftovers for sale on ebay.

The problem with the Giant Raceway, even at the discounted price, are the number of 9" 1/4 curves. They are real non-friendly pieces - almost bordering on not usable, when used on a 4 lane track. Pairing up a couple 9" 1/8" curves in lieu of the 1/4 curves are much more track friendly. 

Compare the GR to the LB, and I think the LB is a better deal, even at higher cost. The GR has more specialty pieces - pieces that might not find their way into your layout. Granted, people have their complaints about using 6" curves which are abundant in the LB, but, they are usable. I think 'doba - who doesn't like 6" curves, would agree that at least they are more usable then 1/4 9".

For what it's worth, here is a link to my LHS in So Cal - for price comparisons on track sets. 

http://www.ultimatehobbies.com/istar.asp?a=3&dept=5&class=270&sortby=&numperpage=16

I know you are not in so cal, but they sell the SI for $119 daily.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the link Scaf, That is a good price on that i may go ahead and buy that from them ! Thanks for the other info too


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Scafremon said:


> For what it's worth, here is a link to my LHS in So Cal - for price comparisons on track sets.
> 
> http://www.ultimatehobbies.com/istar.asp?a=3&dept=5&class=270&sortby=&numperpage=16
> 
> I know you are not in so cal, but they sell the SI for $119 daily.


Wow, they have some nice prices. I wish there was a LHS around here that carried HO scale  Everyone around here pretty much has 1/32 or nuffin'


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Rudi , I feel your pain. Thats why it took me so long to get back into the hobby, I thought slots had pretty much died out because I never saw them any where. That and being from New York I knew that Aurora had closed up so I figured they were a thing of the past. It wasn't ubtil I began searching on the internet that I found out that it is still alive and well.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Scott,
sent you a PM


----------



## jstudrawa (Mar 20, 2008)

Scafremon said:


> Nothing wrong with leftovers....tacos last night, burritos tonight.
> 
> Mike though has me thinking about posting my tub of leftovers for sale on ebay.
> 
> ...


I got mine on Ebay for $119 + $16 shipping from Kelly's Hobby, the Super Int'l. If you need it shipped, that is.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys , really.
Wheelszk I sent you a pm back


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

I started with the SI set and have a box of 6" curves to prove it. There's a grand total of 4 of them in my current layout. I recall most of my subsequent track purchases were 15" straights, 4ea 18" and 15" curves.

What is the advantage of using two 9" 1/8 curves over a single 9" 1/4 curve?


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

twolff said:


> What is the advantage of using two 9" 1/8 curves over a single 9" 1/4 curve?


On the whole, all of the track pieces that Tomy produces have some form of inconsistency to them and most layouts require some fudging to make the plan work out right. The smaller 1/8 pieces for 9" radius help in this regard. My experience has been that in a 4-lane setup, when you nest a 9" 1/4 turn inside of a 12", it leaves a larger gap between the pieces than there would have been had you used the 9" 1/8 pieces.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

twolff said:


> What is the advantage of using two 9" 1/8 curves over a single 9" 1/4 curve?


The 9" 90 degree curves are slightly less then a true 90. If you pair up 2 of these, you will have something less then 180 degrees. If you add some straights to each end of this half circle, the straights, instead of being parallel to each other, will be heading away from each other. I just did a test using a 6" straight at each end of the half circle. There was 12" between the straights where they are attached to the half circle, and 12 1/8" away from each other at the end. With 15" straights instead of 6", the difference would be over 1/4".

You can still work with this, and even complete an oval. The problem grows though when you try and put another pair of lanes on outside. 

The 9" 1/8 curves when paired together are much closer to being a true 90 degree curve, and so you have less of a discrepancy to have to deal with, plus you have an additional joint to assist you in managing the gap.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Ah. I was thinking fewer joints. But, having fiddled with my track most of the day today, I fully understand what you guys are telling me about how inconsistent the track is. The 15" "straignts" don't help things either. It all looks fine just thrown out on the table. But, when ya start trying to center the layout and keep things square and parallel, well...

I've got a bunch of locking nubs to cut off a bunch of track tonight.


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

twolff said:


> Ah. I was thinking fewer joints.


I thought the same thing, even knowing about the track flaw. But, when you think about it, and that you will have 30, 40, 50 joints anyway, a couple more aren't going to make a difference.

As for the straights, they can actually help sometimes, being slightly curved. Having said that though, I still wish the straights were all straight.


----------

